# islamorada pier fishing



## delude

goin there in march and was wondering if there was any good fishing piers there? and by the way, can the current be very strong around the bridges? I am extremely paranoid about this as i only have a 7ft medium heavy spinning rod that isn't able to hold that much lead. and plus are there any tackle shops in islamorada that sell good size hoop nets with a long rope. I have a pier net with an 8 metre length rope will this be enough?

delude


----------



## pier_afficionado

Islamorada "bridge" fishing. 7ft spinner is more than enough to catch snapper from the bridges. Grouper you will need a bit heavier line. Drop me a pm when the time gets near, may be able to meet up and give you a crash course.


----------



## Frogfish

When fishing the bridges, use a heavy 40-60lb mono leader...The permit, tarpon, and snook can take you into the pilings FAST! Not to mention of you hook into a big goliath or a cubrera!


----------



## delude

thanks for the advice! i was wondering where those pictures were taken?

delude


----------



## Frogfish

I hope P-A doesn't kill me for this...sorry Gio!

Its at Channel 2 Bridge.


----------



## jhmorgan

40-60 lb leader is going to be overkill unless you are targeting tarpon. Normally, Ill use 20 lb max in Florida. Last week I caught a 9 lb Snook on a 10 lb leader in Flamingo, and that was actually in a dock system. Now, some areas you will see and say to yourself "that HAS to hold snook" but you know that you will break off as soon as you hook up. In those situations, the test wont matter at all.


----------



## Frogfish

It depends. I prefer the 40-60 lb mono, because of the tarpon, the permit, and there's always a really big cubrera or goliath waiting to be caught.


----------



## kansaslandlocked

*Islamorada*

I'll be in Islamorada in December, looking forward to get some fishing in no doubt.

I just fished the Sebastian Inlet last week and had hooked up some nice ones. My best was a 3.5lb Ladyfish and a 5lb Redfish both from the pier. Caught several mangrove snapper farther up the mouth but they were pretty small. When the tides change that is some serious serious current, should I expect the same type of experience in Islamorada?

Now, you guys are going to laugh at me but I use my 6' fresh water spinner. Works great for Kayak Fishing but I never took it to a jetty or pier until last week. Did just fine actually as long as I set my hooks with the rod high above my head so the fish could dive in to the rocks.

I use 17lb red cajun mono then swivel to 2.5' of fluorocarbon leader. Typically tie on a #3 treble hook and use live shrimp. A couple of split shots near to top of the leader. Let the shrimp swim and get ready to set the hook within seconds. I'm just getting back in to saltwater fishing but I've fished Corpus/Padre in TX, Siesta Key, St Pete Beach, and the Sebastian Inlet in the past 6 weeks and have had a lot of success with this setup. 

I'm about to move up to an 8' rod and larger reel for jetties but I can't complain about how well my current setup has worked thus far.


----------



## kansaslandlocked

*Bahia Honda*

While we are in Islamorada I also plan on driving down to Bahia Honda. Any advice or reports on fishing down there?


----------



## Tracker16

Frogfish said:


> I hope P-A doesn't kill me for this...sorry Gio!
> 
> Its at Channel 2 Bridge.


There are only so many bridges in Islamorada


----------



## sleddog39

Go to the Missouri - Ohio bridge. If you are going toward KW pull off before you cross the bridge and go out on the old bridge. Count the bridge piers on the car bridge until you get to the fifth one fish around it & you should stay busy.I was in Marathon for the month of july and caught fish in the morn & eve at this spot all month.We caught Baracuda, mangroves, Tarpon, sharks plus grunts etc.Plus you can see turtles and other sea life riding the tides in & out.The tide is pretty swift in the month of July but we used 3oz barrel sinkers on a Carolina rig and they worked fine for the most part


----------



## frankap

Yea sleddog I hope to give you another lesson next month.


----------

